# Airplay OSX Mountain MAc 2010



## jujurochedu42 (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une Apple TV et un IMAC de 2010. Je souhaite streamer mon image MAC sur ma TV.

Dans les différents Tests de OSX Mountain Lion que j'ai pu lire, il est spécifié : "La fonction AirPlay ne fonctionne uniquement sur les MAC de l'année dernière " 

Ma question est donc de savoir s'il y avait une autre solution pour les MAC 2010 ?

Merci


----------



## Alexvista (31 Juillet 2012)

C'est drôle , voila une question qui dérange , donc personne ne réponds 
Pourtant il doit bien y avoir des spécialistes Apple ICI ??????


----------



## rikkorikko (1 Août 2012)

J'ai appelé l'Apple Care hier et il semble que les iMac 2009 ne sont pas compatibles. En l'occurrence, j'ai acheté le mien en mars 2010 et effectivement, je n'ai pas d'icone airplay pour la recopie vidéo vers mon Apple TV alors qu'airplay fonctionne très bien en audio depuis iTunes vers l'Apple TV.


----------



## Siciliano (1 Août 2012)

jujurochedu42 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai une Apple TV et un IMAC de 2010. Je souhaite streamer mon image MAC sur ma TV.
> 
> ...



Oui, il existe AirParrot pour utiliser AirPlay. Sauf qu'il me semble qu'il passe juste la vidéo mais pas le son. Et il n'est pas assez fluide pour lire un film (du moins, quand je l'ai utilisé il y 2-3-4 mois de cela).



Alexvista a dit:


> C'est drôle , voila une question qui dérange , donc personne ne réponds
> Pourtant il doit bien y avoir des spécialistes Apple ICI ??????



Une question qui dérange ? 
C'est surtout qu'il y marqué partout dans le forum une réponse à ce genre de question en cherchant un peu. 
Juste un tapant AirPlay, j'ai trouvé ce topic comme 5e resultat.


----------



## Alexvista (1 Août 2012)

Mais Oui, de la part d'Apple c'est du foutage de gueule, des iMac de 2009 2010 et qui ne marche pas avec AirPlay de Montain, alors QUE depuis iTunes ça marche bien; vraiment, la Apple ne marque plus de point, et prends ses fidèles clients pour des cons
Résultats beaucoup, beaucoup moins de chiffre d'affaire dans les moins qui viennent


----------



## xao85 (3 Août 2012)

Il est vrai que je le demande en quoi les appareils de 2009 sont limités techniquement pour réaliser cette possibilité...


----------



## MamaCass (3 Août 2012)

Il existe une petite appli bien sympa : Beamer for Mac.
Ca ne fait pas de recopie vidéo mais ca permet d'envoyer n'importe quel format vidéo vers l'Apple TV.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h58 ----------




xao85 a dit:


> Il est vrai que je le demande en quoi les appareils de 2009 sont limités techniquement pour réaliser cette possibilité...



Plusieurs hypothèses :
 une liée aux DRM
 l'autre viserait plus les pilotes de cartes graphiques (mais bon, Apple pourrait les mettre à jour...)

Dans tous les cas, ce n'est pas excusable, sauf si Apple fait quelque chose.
C'est comme Siri uniquement compatible avec l'iPhone 4S.


----------



## Dramis (3 Août 2012)

Alexvista a dit:


> Mais Oui, de la part d'Apple c'est du foutage de gueule, des iMac de 2009 2010 et qui ne marche pas avec AirPlay de Montain, alors QUE depuis iTunes ça marche



Pour la recopie vidéo, il faut redimensionné et encoder le flux en h264.  Il faut une carte vidéo assez performantes pour le faire sans décalage.  Les macs de 2010 ne sont pas assez puissant.

Les vidéos dans itunes sont déjà en h264 prêt a être affiché par l'appletv, ca ne requiert aucune puissance.


----------



## steven75019 (5 Août 2012)

en gros faut acheter un Imac , iPhone une fois par ans ! 

à titre informatif  j'ai installer Plex qui fait parfaitement du streaming en 1080P (5%). alors oui la latence de combien  50 , 100ms ? 

faut pas déconner quand même !


----------



## xao85 (5 Août 2012)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il existe une petite appli bien sympa : Beamer for Mac.
> Ca ne fait pas de recopie vidéo mais ca permet d'envoyer n'importe quel format vidéo vers l'Apple TV.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h58 ----------
> ...



Ca énerve!!!!!!


----------



## steven75019 (5 Août 2012)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca énerve!!!!!!


oui , enfin il  reste AIrParrot qui fonctionne parfaitement (sauf petite config)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Août 2012)

+1 
Mon imac Mi 2010 avec une ATI Radeon HD 5750 1Go, ne serait-il pas assez puissant pour de la recopie video???? j'ai quand même un doute!
Y'en a vraiment marre de cette politique de ***** qu'Apple adopte! mais comme peu de monde dénonce les travers d'Apple, ils seraient idiots de ne pas continuer! je rappelle juste que le site (cf ma signature) regroupe près de 700 personnes dénonçant les pb récurrents d'écran sur imac, et personnes n'en parle plus!
Enfin je dis ça, je ne dis rien!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------

Au fait, n'y a-t-il pas moyen de faire croire a son imac qu'il date de 2011? ( ca se fait sur des hackintosh)


----------



## MamaCass (15 Août 2012)

Y'a bien une âme charitable qui rendra Airplay compatible avec tous les Mac... 
Patience !


----------

